# Resistance to antibiotics. Angel's glow vs Angel's Eyes



## Yujin (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, 

i have been reading the forums, but don't seem to find an answer. I have a little maltese, who just turned 1 year old. She is very healthy and playful, but her eyes tear and stain a lot. I took her to the vet and he said that was normal (it also smells). He recommended angel's eyes or angel's glow, but i also asked another vet who said this could increase resistance to antibiotics. 

Does anybody know about this topics. has this happen to your dog? is a low dosage or being on and off a good thing to avoid creating a resistance? how about your own dogs? anybody noticed any side effects? I'm just a little afraid of harming my dog, but i also want to keep her looking clean and avoid the smell that it creates. I clean her everyday and she does not like it as sometimes it pulls some of the hairs around the eyes.

If anyone can elaborate that would be great. Thanks


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

i wouldnt worry about tear stains until she is completely done with teething. teething will make her eyes water and cause tear stains.


----------



## Yujin (Aug 23, 2011)

i think she may be done with teething. The vet took all baby teeth out already and told me these are her adult teeth.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The smell is red yeast. It grows on wet hair. This is something we all (or most of us battle) with our white fluffs. I would stay away from those products. There could be several reasons for tear stains. You want to find the cause. Clogged tear ducts, allergies, something in her food or water. I would not fully trust a vet who just recommended antibiotic tear stain products, but honestly many vets aren't all that knowledgeable about nutrition or simple problems such as tear staining. It could be a minor problem or have a more serious underlying cause. Just try keeping her face clean and dry. Give her bottled or filtered water. Consider her food. 

From the tiny pic in your avatar, it doesn't look like a major issue.

She is very lovely.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

You will get a lot of pro or con answers on this. 

With my vets ok, I used Angel Eyes for Spookie, cleared it up, hasn't come back. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sylvia is right that you should find the underlying cause - if any. Sometimes tear stains are just that. However, they can also be caused (and therefore treated) by a change of diet (no beet products in food is one tip),

When Bonnie was a pup, 10 years ago, there was no Angel Eyes (that I know of, anyway). She had very bad tear staining, had her tear ducts flushed and it did no good. Once she turned 1, her vet gave her Tylan powder to sprinkle on her food for two weeks. Tear stains cleared up and never came back.

You can do a search on this forum for posts about tear staining. There are a lot of them, as it is a common topic.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know that this topic always comes up. Tyler has tear stains and I went to an ophthalmologist at the Animal Medical Center in NYC, a well known animal hospital around for about a century. She says Tyler has inwardly turned tear ducts and surgery is only 50% effective and says with those odds she wouldn't do it. She gave us Tylan to use and I asked about using Tylan for a long course. She, and I do remember an internist from there too at a Maltese Meet Up held there, said that they have found that very small amounts of Tylan, which is in those over the counter products, can be used for a very long period of time with no problem of resistance to antibiotics. She told me they've looked at it over time and there aren't adverse effects. I was shocked but she is a specialist. Anyway I used Tylan with Tyler for a couple of months and no change in his staining so I just keep the area clean as I can. I've done all the food, water, allergy suggestions. Think it's just the tear duct location on him. However Tyler's never smelled either.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

If you're going to go ahead and try treating the tear stains, I would see if you can get tylosin/tylan on its own rather than using Angel Eyes since in the latter, they do not disclose how much tylosin is in their product.

As for antibiotic resistance... I'll offer my understanding of it. Giving a smaller dose than what's recommended could contribute to antibiotic resistance. You should give the full recommended dosage for the full duration recommended (by a vet). (It would most likely be around 2 weeks.) Giving your dog a low dose over a long period or a low dose repeatedly on and off long term would increase the risk of antibiotic resistance. That's simply giving bacteria more opportunities to mutate and then flourish in an environment where non-resistant bacteria are at a disadvantage.

Antibiotic resistance can occur with more than just the antibiotic that is given--it can occur for the whole class of related antibiotics. With tylosin, I don't know which drugs in its class would typically be prescribed to dogs. Tylosin is sometimes used to treat colitis and other inflammatory bowel issues in dogs (not as a primary treatment though) but as I understand, it's used in that case for its anti-inflammatory properties on the gut. So it's not clear to me just what the real risk is with regards to tylosin and antibiotic resistance. Taken as prescribed though, I would assume that the overall risk of resistance would be extremely low anyway.

Tylosin does not have any significant side effects in dogs, even at much higher doses than it would be prescribed for tear stain treatment. I've read that it can cause falsely elevated ALT/AST results temporarily. Just something to be aware of if you have liver bloodwork done.

Sometimes people get tylosin mixed up with tetracycline, which is from a completely different class of antibiotics and has completely different properties and side effects. When people are talking about negative side effects from tylosin, that is usually the case. 

That's about all I can think of that's relevant. Hope that helps!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck ,hope your maltese will soon be stain free ..hugs


----------



## brtb (Aug 31, 2011)

I just wanted to say that my maltese/toy poodle had terrible tear stains and staining on his feet. I took him to the vet first to get him checked out and to get the green light to try "Angel Eyes". It worked for us. I used it as directed, got him groom (the groomer cut the stained hair) and we haven't had an staining since. I highly recommend Angel Eyes, but for only temporary use.

I just had to attach a picture of my boy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I battled tear stains with my Abbey for the longest time, then I took her to an eye specialist and found that her tear ducts were too small and that she had inward growing lashes. She had an operation to correct this and still had tear stains for several months afterwards. The doctor then gave me Tylan to use for a few weeks. That did the trick....she's had a clean face ever since. ......well pretty clean, she has seasonal allergy issues with her eyes and the bright sunlight still makes her squint more than my other dogs.


----------



## Hokeydays (Jul 11, 2011)

My puppy at 8 weeks had tear stains. Here is what I have done, can't say which of these solved it, but tear stains are gone after 2 months.
1. Bought angel eyes online, just sprinkle about 1/8 teaspoon on food daily, not much. Should last a good year or more at this rate, just the tip of a spoon, dusting.
2. I have an osmosis water filter system under sink, and use for drinking water, but I would recommend buying good quality filtered water at Costco, etc, just give that for dog water. Try and just give this, so take with on trips, etc.
3. I keep the hair around eyes trimmed so that hair does not get in eye and cause tearing. Very risky to use scissors, so I bought a nose trimmer, fairly safe because blade is protected, and fairly effective to use. Took a couple days for puppy to get used to sound, but after treats, and lots of "good girl", she does not mind it. If you do this every few days to keep under control, it is manageable.

So I can't tell if any one of these did trick, but each is fairly easy, so I continue with this plan, best of luck.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Can anyone provide a link to the Tyaln they're using? I just googled Tylan and got all sorts of varying results. Is Tylosin the same thing as Tylan? How much do you give?


----------

